# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  إلى رحمة الله الحاج عيسى مرزوق

## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
﴿ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ﴾
اليوم السبت 14 شوال 1430هـ 
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيسى مرزوق المرزوق
أبوسمير
(سيهات)
شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## بلسم لجروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## ام الشيخ

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## شهدالقطيف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

_﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )_

----------


## دموع الوحدة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## نبراس،،،

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾* 

*الله يرحمه ويسكنه واسع جناته مع محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## ملكه القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## آهات حنونه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
 إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
 الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾
 صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ﴿ 7 )

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )*

----------


## أُخرىْ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

----------


## بقآيا حنين

بِسْمِـ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِـ .
(1) الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا 
الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 
صدق الله العلي العظيمـ




*{ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي }*








اللهمـ ارحمهـ وَ آرحمـ موتى المؤمنين وَ المؤمنآتـ .. 





برحمتكـ الوآسعه ؛ يآكريمـ ..

----------

